# Scandinavian Clip...



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The full foot is SUPPOSE to be shaved, but I see a lot of people do this style to hide bad feet. That IS a stinking cute puppy though!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol! I think Lucy is sending you little daggers over the internet right now! 

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

SORRY LUCY! But if you have cute feet I think they need to be shown off!


----------

